

Request to all web start-ups: Please don't make my profile public by default - scatter

It's pretty simple: I want the google search results on my name to be clean and I don't want your lousy profile profile page as the top most link for my name (I am not very famous, you see :) ).<p>It has happened so many times: I am curious about a certain product, say rate-my-shoes.com, sign up on their website and with in a few weeks, they are the 3rd or 4th result in Google when I look up my name, saying "Rate Seshadri's shoes here!".<p>Then I have to go back and look for some advanced setting where I disable search engine listing of my profile, or even delete the account completely if I don't find the option to disable my public profile or don't like the product enough.<p>So, please, please don't make my profile available to search engines by default or at least ask me if I want to do so !
======
pestaa
Why don't use the juice and link back to your territory if possible? Even if
links are nofollowed, it might just help a person or two to find you.

~~~
scatter
I agree, putting links back to your homepage helps, and these days it shows up
as the first result with my name. But still, I want the other results to be
relevant: such as my papers, any press we have got etc., not some random
product I have tried long time ago and never even liked it.

------
_delirium
Alas, I think the SEO benefits are going to outweigh courtesy on this one, in
many cases.

~~~
AznHisoka
Actually I don't think so. Profile pages aren't going to rank for anything
meaningful and are usually thin on content. Having thousands of thin content
pages being indexed sends a bad quality signal to Google.

